# Is the MS even worth it anymore?



## Matt-NM (Aug 24, 2009)

I received my BS in ME in 2001 and really didn't give a masters a second thought. I was burned out by then anyway. Now, looking back i'm not sure if it would have made much difference. I would probably be making a few K more and maybe be doing a little different work. I did get my PE however.

What does everybody think? For those that did get their MS, how long did it take you and did you go full time?

Thanks.


----------



## z06dustin (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm doing my MEng part time right now. Personally I think it's becoming more common to do post-graduate course work, and I think eventually it will be the standard.

There is no replacement for experience... but there's also no replacement for education either. In my limited experience, someone who has a lot of both is better than someone who has just one or the other.


----------



## Dleg (Aug 24, 2009)

I don't have one, but in some fields it is very beneficial. I think it is a plus, and I am regretting not having one. I will probably be required to get one if I expect to ever move up in my field...


----------



## ALBin517 (Aug 25, 2009)

I have worked at a lot of places but only with one engineer who got a Master of Engineering. Honestly, I think it might have hurt him. He seemed to be pigeonholed as a "head down" engineer, as if he conceded by going MS over MBA that he had inferior management skills.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 25, 2009)

I have a MEng. The gov paid me to get it, and other than being able to get me a -12 slot years ago, I don't think it has been more than a resume filler.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 26, 2009)

Think about it like this... If the gov't is trying to make sure _*EVERYONE*_ can get an undergrad degree...


----------



## pavell (Aug 26, 2009)

yes i agree. I didnt want to do masters in civil, because all it does is specialize you and can sometimes limit your job opportunities.

I decided to get an MBA and will be done next summer, I believe it is a better long term career track as I could work in the business field or move up in an engineering firm.


----------



## C-Dog (Aug 28, 2009)

I am all for it, though I have one. I went part time once I started working, since work paid for it. Where I work, it is strongly recommended that you participate in the scholar program (getting a higher degree) and is rewarded.

If I had to do it all over again though, I would have stayed in school after my BS and gone for my PhD. Now I do not have the time to get the PhD. until the kiddies are going for thiers.


----------

